# NTs and Literature



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

As some peers on this forum already know, I am a writer. My novel will be published in 2019. I am definitely aware of the fact that there is a two year gap between that and my becoming an INTJ. However, I want to be able to attract NT audience since it will enable me to give my transformation a final touch. 

I do not wish to "spoil" my novel. I can still reveal that it has been greatly influenced by my past. The protagonist is a handsome, powerful young man who comes from a rich family. The plot focuses on his struggles at being better than the regular peasants. You will get to find out the rest in 2019. It is pure fiction, yet it still has a piece of my soul locked inside. 

My peers have complimented my dramatic style of writing. They still told me that the plot is not necessarily bestseller material, which I do not understand. It will be, since my goal for 2020 is to have the novel on the bestseller list. I was told that it would not be good publicity to have the protagonist's appearance greatly resemble mine. I see nothing wrong with that. 

What sort of literature appeals to you NTs? I am not looking for ideas to steal, simply wishing to get inspired. I still have some years to write and improve my novel and want to make it even more brilliant. 

Thank you in advance. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Literature? Ahh - everything. Except Jane Austen.

Something clever; which talks about society, politics, psychology, literature and ideas, and which makes me think or expands my knowledge of the world (MUST. HAVE. SUBTEXT.); with an interesting style, preferably funny or playing with / aware of narrative conventions; rich and imaginative; vividly told, with verve and gusto.

Not naturalistic or realistic; not about the inner emotional life of one character, and how they're oppressed by society; not nihilistic, pretentious or highbrow. And not long descriptions of rooms, furniture or landscapes, and not an action movie masquerading as a book.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

True crime or realistic fiction (thriller).

I like suffering and the realness (and closeness) of rational psychosis in seemingly normal people. I generally dislike happy endings.


----------



## Temporal Turtle (Jun 20, 2015)

Personally I love great mystery books that get you thinking. If it is fiction try *not* to make it a biography though that much is true, unless there is a very unique and intriguing story involved I wouldn't go farther than making the protagonist's personality the same as yours, but nothing else. People read books for two reasons:

1. To learn about the world.
2. To escape the world.

You kinda have to pick one or the other


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't care as long as it's well written. I'll wait for society to popularize it before making any first-hand judgements myself. If it has adequate and substantial impact until at least when you become an INTJ, I'll consider taking a look. Half is fun is researching about a work before actually reading it.


----------



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

For fiction, I enjoy reading the character's thought content over dialogue. I also seem to have an affinity for stories where the main character is alone within the environment. Perhaps it is because I best relate to this situation,  p) as fiction is a way for the reader to project his or her self. However, most of the time I enjoy nonfiction steered towards intellectual and emotional self improvement.


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

If you're going to write a book about how you crush peasants under your glorious Ni vision and Te know-how, make sure to write the gore with unsubtle sexual subtext to demonstrate your frustration with the submissiveness of society and also include lots of phallic imagery to convey your dominance over it.

I'm impressed. You've perfected the writing style. 10/10.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I usually read technical texts. As for non-technical things, they must pique my interest, be well written, and relate to something in which I am interested.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

What do you mean by becoming an INTJ? 



> *it has been greatly influenced by my past*. The *protagonist is a handsome, powerful young man who comes from a rich family*.


:happy:



> They still told me that the plot is not necessarily bestseller material, which I do not understand.


Just a friendly reminder that the Fault In Our Stars and 50 Shades of grey were bestsellers. 



> What sort of literature appeals to you NTs? I am not looking for ideas to steal, simply wishing to get inspired. I still have some years to write and improve my novel and want to make it even more brilliant.



Non fiction for the most part. I like a book that has a lot of USEFUL information it in, that i can capitalize on, to some degree. Personally, I dont like books that have many different characters in them because I often dont remember the persons but whats being said. Like the Buddha, I see whats being said but I dont see the person saying the words. 

ALSO. If you are looking for the book to be the best seller, I would suggest you go to the ESFJ page and ask there because NT's make up for like 4% of the population or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Temporal Turtle said:


> People read books for two reasons:
> 
> 1. To learn about the world.
> 2. To escape the world.
> ...


 NEVER! 

Just on general principle, I try to look at "either/or" choices and ask "Why not both?" and in this case, one of the best ways to learn about how the real world works is to escape into a world that works differently and then compare/contrast :laughing:


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

I read fiction to escape my simple routines and rational inner world.

For me, that means classical literature or science fiction, but more of the former. I enjoy poetic language. How a fiction author pens an expression is more important to me than what they are saying. Language is the main actor when I read fiction.

Everywhere else, I'd prefer substance over style. Anyway, your publisher should understand niche markets. The MBTI seems more useful for developing characters.


----------

